# Job Interview



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

A major International company was looking to hire someone for an important position.

They interviewed dozens of applicants and narrowed their search down to three people from different parts of the world.

In an attempt to pick one of them, they decided to give them all the same question to answer within 24 hours, and the one with the best answer would get the job.

The question was: A man and a woman are in bed, nude.

The woman is lying on her side with her back facing the man, and the man is lying on his side facing the woman's back.

What is the man's name?

After the 24 hours was up, the three were brought in to give their answers.

The first from Canada says, "My answer is, there IS no answer."

The second from New Zealand says, "My answer is that there is no way to determine the answer with the information we were given."

The third one from Australia says, "I'm not exactly sure, but I have it narrowed down to two names - It's either: Willie Turner or Willie Nailer."

The Australian got the job...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

...the vacancy was for a staff writer at Viz?


----------

